# přitavené víčko



## Emys

Sklenice s kafem nebo třeba margaríny mívají pod víčkem ještě přitavenou folii nebo staniol, nevíte, jestli pro ně neexistuje nějaký jednoduchý termín, aby se to nemuselo dlouze opisovat a vysvětlovat? Zkoušela jsem podvíčko, ale nic jsem nenašla.


----------



## pkarpisek

má to nějakej kontext?


----------



## Emys

pkarpisek said:


> má to nějakej kontext?



Ne, prostě se snažím přeložit opérculo do češtiny, pokud možno jedním slovem, říkat: ta přitavená folie/staniol pod víčkem na sklenici kafe/kelímku margarínu není úplně ono.
Jestli chcete nějaký příklad, tak třeba:
Opérculo para envase termosellado por induccción Máquina de sellado de opérculos


----------



## albrgt

Nezní to nijak úžasně, ale pravděpodobně se pro to používá označení *přivařovací víčko*. Naopak to, které se jen nasadí, se nazývá *převlečné víčko*. 
Viz. http://www.ekobal-roznov.cz/

A.


----------

